# Avocado Ice Cream



## Fabiola (Nov 14, 2012)

*Ingredients:*

2 cups water 
1 cup granulated sugar 
2 ripe Hass avocados, peeled and seeded 
2 cups whole milk 
1/4 cup (approximately) freshly squeezed lime juice 

*Preparation:*

Make the simple syrup: Combine the water and sugar in a small saucepan. Heat gently, stirring constantly, until the sugar is completely dissolved. Bring to a boil over medium heat and cook until reduced to 1 cup. Let cool to room temperature. (Syrup can be made ahead and stored, refrigerated, in a tightly covered container.) 

In a blender or food processor, process the avocados and milk to a perfectly smooth texture. Add the syrup and lime juice, starting with a little less than all of each and adding more to taste. 

Freeze by manufacturer's directions for your ice-cream maker. Or to still-freeze, pour into a 1-quart container (preferably stainless steel), place in the freezer, and freeze for 2 hours. Remove and beat the mixture until it is a fine-textured slush, using a chilled rotary beater or hand-held electric mixer (with beaters chilled). The aim is to break up the ice crystals and aerate the mixture for a fluffier texture. Return to the freezer for 1 more hour; remove and beat in the same manner. Return to the freezer until ready to serve.


----------

